# Sticky  Links or Information About Your Home-Based Business



## Melissa

You can post about your business or service in this thread. Please try to keep the information current. If you need to change anything in the future, let me know.


----------



## chris30523

If you are interested in meat goats,hay,or hen farming you can click on the web address at the bottom.


----------



## katlupe

My online business is called Larry Gene Music and I am a distributor for Curt Mangan guitar strings. Free Shipping in the continental US. Here is the link for it: http://www.larrylupole.com/catalog/curt-mangan-free-shipping-c-517_524.html

I also have some eBooks that I have written and here is one called My Homesteading Journey, it is over 60 pages and includes photos also. Let me brag a little and say that I have sold one copy to a famous person who is part of a VERY famous family. I am working on another one.

http://www.larrylupole.com/catalog/my-homesteading-journey-p-1942.html

So stop by and take a peek......http://www.larrylupole.com/catalog

katlupe


----------



## featherbottoms

We have an online Marketplace and Classified site.

Our site is designed to match a buyer and a seller and to make searching and posting easier.

We are using web2 technology so it's a little different than other sites you may have used in the past.

We offer the Classifieds as a free service and they are active for 30 days. The Marketplace stores are free for up to 100 listings. 

We'd like to welcome all of you to list your items on grfind. We plan to make it the best online site for buying and selling.

Visit us at www.grfind.com.

Thank you all.

Debora and Tom


----------



## magnolia2017

Well my business deals mainly with china and collectibles, though I have made a successful venture into military surplus. Locally, I am getting a reputation for being able to find missing pieces of various china patterns. 

Mainly my sales have been through the local flea markets, but I'm trying to establish an online presence with my ebay store and planning a website in the near future.

You can visit my ebay store at http://stores.ebay.com/Maggies-Trinkets-and-Treasures The selection is small at the moment but will grow in the next few weeks.

Maggie


----------



## mezzogirl

I design invitations with calligraphy and do custom artwork. I mostly serve the Atlanta area but have been dealing with more and more out of town clients. A big part of my business centers around weddings, but I also design for parties, Christmas cards and other casual occasions. The portraits I do are mostly in pastel, but I work with charcoal and pencil as well. Most of my custom artwork is knock-offs of famous paintings, and you'd be surprised how many people want this stuff!
www.calligraphyatlanta.com


----------



## steff bugielski

Well I guess I have two businesses. 
First I have a raw milk dairy www.mandsfarm.com
second I sew custom window treatments. My customers are usually an hour away, where the money is,and where I used to live so I have some contacts. I go out to measure, they send me the fabric and I return to install. I do not advertise it is all word of mouth. Funny story. I did some work for a lady whose son and my son were in the same grade. Her sister is best friends with a decorator in Conn. The decorator gave me some work and gave my # to her sister who lives in New Canaan Conn. I did many things for her sister as well as over 20 homes in her town. Now that is word of mouth. I am going there on the 15th to deliver a large job.
I have also had pillows in many consignment shops, again in the wealthier ares. 
I do have a good sewing background, mom owned a fabric store and dad had a sewing factory. Guess sewing is in my blood.


----------



## sisterpine

My little stone knob business is located at www.montanasticksandstones.com


----------



## thequeensblessing

I write homesteading books and we also do homesteading consulting. Check us out at www.booksbydona.com I'm in the process of putting in a discussion area which should be up within days.


----------



## gunsmithgirl

I run a gunsmithing business. I do gunsmithing for every gun shop in the surrounding 3 counties. I also do quite a bit of business through the mail, as my business is reaching people across the state. My link is in my signature line.


----------



## roncarla

Ron and I own two carpet cleaning businesses. Well, we started one and bought a really small franchise. Our son works for us in this business.

I am in the process of studying for my life insurance license. I'm going to sell term life and mortgage protection insurance.


----------



## everett

I am an SEO (search engine optimizer) and webmaster. I own several dozen websites, each monetized in different ways (affiliate links, Adsense, banner ads, eCommerce) and each with different niche topics. Lately though I've been so focused on two of my sites that I started for more personal reasons than business that I've ignored many of my other sites. The two sites I'm in love with and would like to do more with (although they're both new) are Living Off Grid and Back To The Earth. I also own Living a Simple Life but haven't quite figured out what I want to do with it yet. I bought all three of these domains with the hopes that someday my wife and I would own our own small farm with a small agritourism business to provide some cashflow in addition to my website stuff.

I have run US Recall News for several years as well, and can attribute much of my desire to live a cleaner, simpler more self-sustaining lifestyle on the hundreds of product recall press releases I have to read each month. The amount of hazardous crap we as a nation allow into our food and our children's toys is sickening.

If you own any rural rental properties (like a B&B or cabins) check out my Back to The Earth site above. Leave me a PM on here and I'll give you a free listing.


----------



## dhammer

I have mobile tire repair business, mostly agricultural and industrial tires.

http://www.stevesroadsidetireservice.com/


----------



## julieq

Hi from Southern Idaho! We manufacture and sell titanium rifle silencers as our home based business. Even with the economic slow down, business is growing steadily and we ship nationwide. See our 'about us' page for our family story.

The Quilligan Family
Quicksilver Manufacturing LLC
www.qsmsilencers.com


----------



## bekab

Online Personal Trainer

www.competitondiva.com

BekaBentley.com


----------



## Kim_NC

We're in NC. We homestead and sell online...

Mill River Farm - 23 ac homestead, raising pastured poultry (and eggs), beef and pork. Also a market garden

Online sales with warehouse and packing facility on the homestead...

Mill River Store - regional and specialty foods, gifts & general merchandise

Mill River Decor - home decor fabrics

We build our own websites, including secure shopping carts...

EyerStation


----------



## newsfrettir

Hi, iÂ´m from Iceland and i found this site by total accident and i see there is a link to my page here on this forum. 

IÂ´ve been reading for a while now, and i found this thread. 

I am working from home since i lost my job in the end of October and in this recession/depression here in Iceland there are no jobs for me, so a friend of a friend (living in London) asked me to translate some Icelandic news for him, and this turned out to be a full job for me, that is i translate all day long in hopes for donations. Many say Iceland is the Canary in the coal mine. 

I got a donation of a domain so i moved the translations and information bits to there as well, but the link here points towards the old site. 

So i guess you could say iÂ´m working from home for almost no money but at least iÂ´m busy. You are all more than welcome and read what is going on in my country. 

www.newsfrettir.com

I also design websites, have many years of experience and am willing to work for a very fair price for professional websites.


----------



## rean

I sell brand new homeschooling materials. I do not have a website, and it's mostly word of mouth. I've sold on ebay and amazon, but not recently. My biggie is that I offer the fifth item free (whichever is the lowest priced of the five chosen items). I carry the same items as listed on this site.


----------



## FromScratchGirl

I have two businesses:

Motherhood Naturally, where I teach childbirth and new parent education. I am considering branching out into more homesteading classes also, because my moms tend to find interest in those things after having a baby. I am a double certified childbirth educator and teach from an office within my home. www.motherhoodnaturally.com 

I also own Motherhood Naturally Publications, where i write books, handouts, curriculum, etc. on natural family living topics. I put together a monthly newsletter called From Scratch which is sent out either snail mail or PDF for a yearly subscription fee. The newsletter focuses on making, cooking and doing from scratch. You can download a free introduction issue in the 'freebies' or 'subscriptions' category at www.motherhoodnaturally.com/store

I am located in Toledo OH.


----------



## Dodgegal79

I do Pilot Car Escort Service and Hotshot all over the province of BC. I also have meat rabbits and muscovy ducks for sale from the farm. I also do one the side garbage and debris removal and scrap metal pickup.


----------



## rean

I put up a website! :banana02:

http://sites.google.com/site/affordablehomeschool/

Buy 4 items, get the 5th of equal or lesser value, Free!

We are a single income, Christian homeschooling family, that has been serving the homeschooling community for 5 years.

Affordable Homeschool Curriculum is Mom's way of helping out.

Ordering is easy. Simply email us at [email protected] with a list of items you wish to purchase, and which payment method you would prefer to use. Google Checkout, Paypal, Personal Check, or Money Order. We will then send you an invoice.


----------



## River Rest

We have an online store and sell on Ebay. 

The Recycle.It.Store

We have a little of everything. Right now on Ebay we are liquidating Candles & Candle Making supplies for a local store. There is a link to our auctions on the store site.

We hope you'll drop by.


----------



## YounGrey

See my blogs below:


----------



## Mommylisa

My husband works on motorcycles and makes/sells custom partshttp://www.outlawironcustoms.com/

I do genealogy, private investigating and legal research! I need a website if anyone can help me.

Thanks


----------



## Mary Cody

Hi, Y'all! I have been giving driving lessons (horse driving) for many years, and have recently opened a Buggy Shop and Harness Supply here at the farm. I sell mostly biothane harnesses from goat size, mini, pony, cob, and horse size. I also have a few buggys and carts, whips, gloves, driving bits, driving books and magazines and a few buggy parts. 
I also sell a few goats, goat milk, goat milk soaps, silky chickens, eggs, and Royal Palm Turkeys. Check out my website. I am located just 30 miles east of Charlotte, N. Carolina

www.Buggynon.com


----------



## Peacock

Write At Your Service
http://www.wayswriter.com

Copywriting/business writing services:

* Brochures
* Website Content
* Newsletters
* Press Releases
* Advertising Material
* Catalogs/Retail packaging & tags

Please visit my website to learn more about my business and see my online portfolio. I'd be happy to work out a "homestead friendly" rate to those who see this ad!


----------



## countrygurl

Topisaw Creek Quail Farm * Home To The Jumbo Coturnix Quail

www.topisawcreekquailfarm.com
[email protected]
[email protected]

I am more than happy to answer any questions on raising quail

Commerical Game Bird Breeder License * State Of Mississippi
Member Of The Mississippi Game Bird Association


----------



## denaliguide

for a small number of clients and teach some unorthodox investment approaches. My philosophy is to find the best non-exploitive means of Capital Protection and AGRRESSIVE Preservation for capital accumulated by working people.

My guiding principle is to Light a Candle rather than cursing the darkness, and to empower people who want to protect and enhance their capital and income and dividend returns.

Whatever your doing, have a great day. Feel free to drop in on my blog @

http://denaliguidesummit.blogspot.com/

DG


----------



## ZooNana

My hubby and I sell Homemade GourmetÂ® meal mixes

These mixes make meals fast, easy and delicious!

http://www.ourcountrycupboard.com


----------



## lharvey

Greetings

My company, WebMaine.Net is an IT / Desktop support company located in Maine.

We run Servers to host websites and currently have:

3 Linux Web Servers
2 Windows Web Servers
4 Mail Servers
and
1 Cold Fusion Server

Our customer base is located all across the US, with the majority of our customers located in Maine and New Hampshire. We also have international customers in Korea, Japan, Australia and the UK.

We are geared towards the small business and non-profit market and are proud to maintain nearly a 100% up time on the servers.

We maintain over 25 computer networks from Portsmouth NH all the way up to Millinocket Maine offering PC desktop support, data backup, and monthly maintainance. We assist customers with web design, staff training and other related computer needs.

It's been 10 years since this has started and we (the family) count our blessings everyday to provide a service to our community.

Lee


----------



## NorthCountryWd

Figured I would throw my plug in here.

I'm a Certified Residential Real Estate Appraiser in northern Vermont and have family in the business in the metro DC area. 

Website is www.LongTrailAppraisal.com

Detailed information about our services are available there and orders can be made directly on the site.

Email: [email protected]
Phone: (802) 419-3052
Fax: (802) 419-3051

My company covers Addison, Caledonia, Chittenden, Essex, Franklin, Orange, Orleans and Washington counties in Vermont. I have recommended appraisers for the other counties.

Unfortunately due to the current economic climate, most of our business lately has been valuations for foreclosure, divorce and bankruptcy. However, we also provide consultations and appraisals for home purchases, land purchases, investment properties, timeshare valuation, tax assessment appeal, support for FSBO listings, PMI removal and estate purposes. 

I'm Appraisal Qualifications Board (AQB) compliant, an associate member of the Appraisal Institute and considering an SRA designation, a member of the National Association of Realtors (NAR), the Vermont Association of Realtors (VAR), the Northwest Vermont Board of Realtors (NVBR), qualified on the FHA roster of approved appraisers and carry Errors & Omission insurance.


----------



## The Tin Mom

Hi!

My husband sells print & promotional items (anything you can put your logo on and any form that you may need from prescription pads to checks, letterhead or envelopes).

His promotional items website is www.sgtgroupsales.com

I sell books on Amazon and homeschool two of our three children. My Amazon link is www.sgteditions.com

What a great idea for this thread!


----------



## catrel

*Web site design/maintenance. Virtual Office Support. 
White Wolf Enterprises*​


----------



## BlueberryChick

My sister-in-law and I have a craft business together. I make crocheted items, scarves mostly. She does beautiful jewelry and together, we sew. We are now online at etsy. Stop by for a visit at www.bedesisters.etsy.com

Our name comes from a Middle English word, "bede" which means prayer. We say a prayer for the recipient as we craft each item. "Sisters" because we are married to brothers.


----------



## ozarkcat

We make soaps, candles, and fiber arts (from yarn to finished product) off our farm that we sell online and at local farmer's markets during the season:
http://www.mistymanormercers.com


----------



## michael.hickman

I do traditional woodworking, blacksmithing, and additional crafts.
I also do homestead and farm paintings and drawings.
I just made a website but just started it and need to take some pics of my work.
Give me a yell if you're interested!

http://www.coldspringstraditions.com


----------



## OurLilHomestead

http://www.milliondollarpixelads.com
We run an ad agency (my husband does most of the work) from home. We just bought a web site to add a new avenue for clients .. besides the web site, we offer ads in directories, e-books, fliers, clothing, window decals, car magnets etc.

I write e-books as well as sell things on *ebay *


----------



## gottahaveagoat

I have a discounted travel agency that I do from my home. I'm usually cheaper than Travolocity, Expedia, Hotwire, etc. Most of the time I can meet or beat their prices! Just go to my website and send me an email and I would be happy to send you prices. http://yourvirtualtravelassistant.com


----------



## thirdrising

Coming Soon! :angel:


----------



## thirdrising

http://www.alythea.com
This is a great site! All Handcrafted in home studio!


----------



## paintlady

We have two websites. One is farm related www.juneausales.com and mine is for selling flours, grains and breads. I am still working on that one but it has a lot of info on it. www.organicwheatproducts.com


----------



## thirdrising

thirdrising said:


> Coming Soon! :angel:


http://www.thirdrising.com


----------



## cwgrl23

My husband and I are Senior Partners in a PR/Marketing company.

http://www.prassociatessd.com/

We do it all from finding professional speakers for you to branding campaigns to website design. We can do everything from a simple "lets tweak our logo a bit to bring it current" to "we need to rethink our entire marketing plan." Nothing is too big or small for us. If you need broches created and printed or just a new banner - we do that too. The few things that we are not able to do inhouse - we sub-contract out to other freelance professionals. We strive to offer you a "mega advertising house" product on a budget.

We work with a variety of people around the nation so if you have any questions or want us to send you a bid - please email me [email protected] 

Thanks so much for looking!

Carrie in SD


----------



## Big Mike

Hi everyone. I have a wood splitter  business called www.woodsplittersdirect.com . We sell all different kinds of log splitters  from residential electric to commercial grade gas splitters. Stop by I will make you a deal.


----------



## desertmarine

We carry Non-GMO (non-genetically modified), open pollinated, non-hybrid, 100% Heirloom seeds. Trying to find Non-GMO today is extremely difficult as most of today's seed banks have been contaminated they either harmful pesticides or their DNA structure have been Genetically Modified. The FDA has refused to allow the labeling of GMO products within in the United States and this includes the seed supply.-

We offer you the following: corn, cucumber, radish, spinach, squash, pumpkin, tomato, green pepper, yellow onion, red onion, lettuce, green pea,-cabbage, carrots, watermelons, cilantro, coriander, parsley, dill, egg plant, green bean, cauliflower, green chill, okra, spinach, watercress and celery.

-------------------------------------------
Get 15,000+ Heirloom Seeds for $49.97
http://www.MyHeirloomSeeds.com


----------



## COUNTRYDREAMER

My 'real' job currently is a self-employed transcriptionist (NOT medical). I've been doing it for about five years and absolutely love it. You can read all about how I got started and the companies I currently work for at:

CTS Transcription Services

My 'fun' job at the moment is Mack Michaels Maverick Money Makers Club. I really have already made some money following his instruction techniques and I can see the real potential in this business. If you want to check it out, I have created a page at:

Info You Seek


P.S. I saw this quote the other day from Dwight D. Eisenhower and thought it quite appropriate: "One day the people of the world will want peace so much that the governments will have to get out of their way and give it to them"

In peace,
Diane


----------



## Just4Kicks

Hello, my name is Jim and I saw this forum and read it and thought that maybe I could post something here to see what might happen. I wont bore you with all the details but a lot has happened to me in the past year with the loss of my worth and I am here now (with my wife and newborn so that is good) in the Philippines. I am trying to just make a couple hundred dollars a month and can live on that for my family.

I have a lot of things at my fingertips at very low great prices, also I can do webpages, programs, desktop publishing, artwork design and also full color vinyl banners such as the one I did for company here it was 3 feet wide and 4feet long. I am able to be on the computer (my wife says I am married to my computer) almost 18 hours a day. 

If anyone has any thoughts or ideas, I am all ears! Really am in dire need to just make a dollar or two...

Thanks
Jim :banana02:


----------



## ChristieAcres

My husband, Leonard Christie, is an Industrial Journeyman Machinist, WABO Certified (WA State Tested for Structural Welding) and also Journeyman Industrial Welder. He is Licensed, Insured, and Bonded with over 25 years of experience. 

1st PERSON- "I run a Shop in Seabeck offering services that include Mobile On-Site Welding which includes repairs, small to big jobs, modifications of existing steel structures, and do Stick, Dual Shield, Mig & Tig Welding. I weld STEEL, STAINLESS STEEL & ALUMINUM. On-Site in my Shop, in Seabeck, WA, I provide services including Custom Steel Fabrication, Welding, Repair, and full range of Industrial Machining. Now, I also offer MOBILE WELDING. What does my work amount to? Recent jobs include:

REPAIR & MODIFICATION OF LG SKIDDER, LG STEEL BUCKET 
CUSTOM GATES, STEEL RAILING, CABLE RAILING, ORNAMENTAL RAILING 
CONSTRUCTION BRACKETS & STRUCTURAL SUPPORTS OF ALL KINDS 
STEEL BRACKETS & SUPPORTS FOR A LOG CABIN 
MACHINING STEEL PARTS & REPAIR (Journeyman Machinist)-too broad to list! 
CUSTOM STEEL RACKS FOR ANY VEHICLE 
SECURITY BARS FOR WINDOWS 
CUSTOM STEEL FIREPLACE DOORS 
FIREPLACE MANTLE FRAMES 
STEEL SHIP'S LADDERS 
STEEL ADDRESS NUMBERS FOR A LG ROCK OR SIGN 
ANY SORT OF SHAPE/ARTISTIC ITEM YOU CAN FURNISH A DRAWING/DESIGN FOR 
STEEL LUGGAGE OR STORAGE RACKS FOR RV'S 
FABRICATION OF ANYTHING YOU CAN CREATE/NEED OUT OF STEEL 
LITTLE & BIG JOBS OF QUITE A VARIETY 
FREE NO OBLIGATION BIDS FOR ANY WORK YOU NEED
Paypal Accepted! 
http://www.christiemachineandwelding.com

My name is Lori Christie, and I am both a Real Estate and Mortgage Consultant. No, not a great market at the moment. In my spare time, I am studying to get a RE Broker's License, already finished my courses last month (WA requires 120 hours). Once that is done, I will open a discount Brokerage offering professional services at much more reasonable prices. My Mortgage Website:
http://www.milestonemtg.com/lchristie

With the extra time I currently have, when not studying? I have chickens, rabbits, a wonderful dog- Super Sam, a Fruit Orchard, and a 2,500 sq ft garden of Raised Beds. Len is busy working on everything aforementioned, when he isn't in his shop working. Around here? He built me an 8 foot tall Steel Garden Gate (on our website pics), designed and built us a Woodstove (see on website), a Steel Drying Rack that looks like a pot-rack for our living room, Kindling Rack, Firewood Rack, Smoker/BBQ (with rotisserie), Log-boom for the truck, recently built me a U-Bar for my raised beds (I fired the roto-tiller for him), built all the Raised Beds, the Trellises/Pergola's, and is in the shop right now building a Log Splitter. He got the 10HP motor for next to nothing, a fuel tank for $2 salvage, built the stand, and since he just outfitted a 1977 Dodge Van for his Mobile Welding Rig? The trailer for that is being modified for the Log Splitter. Last year, he built me a Garden Cabin, which wasn't finished (needs siding). That will be done this summer. In four days, he built me a great Chicken House (ever seen a Chicken House with a deck on the back?). If that sounds a bit different, how about a Steel Rail to keep his beloved Spouse from falling backwards or slipping when it is Winter and I am trying to get eggs?! You guessed it, flip doors to expose the interior nestboxes. Now time to flip down the interior cover for them to keep the chickens from roosting in the nestboxes. So, why the deck? Len built the Chicken House 2 feet higher than my plan... Last time I checked, I am not 7 feet tall, hence the deck, suspended 3 feet off the ground (nestboxes installed higher...). 

Right now, with business slow? It would be great to gain some supplemental income. I just renewed my Care Provider License and may be working part-time in that field soon.

I wish you all the best in your business endeavors!


----------



## livefrugal

I am just starting up a Glitter Tattoo business in Austin, TX. For parties, weddings, fairs, etc. 

I also do Aisle19.


----------



## bonnylass79

I am a Pet Consultant for Shure Pets, a home party pet supply company. We offer health and beauty aids, toys and treats, and pet lover apparel through home and catalog parties. You can check out my website at http://shurelovemypets.shopshurepets.com Let me know if you'd like any information about hosting a party, starting a fundraiser, or becoming a consultant yourself.


----------



## hecate

I own a small pet-sitting/dog daycare business. When I say small I mean small in that I usually have between 2-5 dogs a day. It's nice because it allows me to stay at home but generate enough income to help pay the bills.


----------



## JediMom

*The safest & newest candle âscentsation!â

Scentsy flameless, wickless and smokeless candles are highly-scented bars of wax called âScentsy barsâ that melt in our specially designed electric warmers with a 25-watt light bulb. Since Scentsy bars are not burned using a flame and they melt at such a low temperature, the âScentsy systemâ poses NO danger to children or pets! Scentsy bars contain more fragrance than our competitorâs jar candles and Scentsy bars are less expensive too!

If you are interested in more information about Scentsy, please feel free to contact me for a catalog. Scentsy carries over 40 warmer styles and over 80 scents. I have scent testers of all the scents to assist you in finding the right match. 

I'm also looking for people to host parties, do basket parties (the equivalent of a book party) or become a consultant. Hostesses receive free products and half-priced products based on their sales. Now is a great time to become a consultant - this product is so new to Oklahoma and it's such a great product - it sells itself!


Contact me today to learn more about Scentsy! You'll be glad you did!*

https://www.scentsy.com/Kerie


----------



## Debbie Smith

I have two businesses that I run from home.

One is Tastefully Simple Gourmet Foods.
It is a wonderful opportunity for you to meet new people and have some wonderful taste testing parties. You may order right through the site if you find something you are interested in. 

Check out my website
www.tastefullysimple.com/web/dsmith2

the other is Premier Designs Jewelry.
We sell high fashion jewelry.

I don't have a personal site for this but
the web site for the company is 

www.premierdesigns.com

They have an awsome consultant program.
If you are interested in learning more about either one please contact me.
Have a great day.

Thanks for looking 



Debbie


----------



## tinknocker66

Hi everyone,
My wonderful wife just started selling Scentsy. I am trying to help her with a bit of help and support. Its a wickless candle. They smell great and have lots of different scents that are called melts. They are safe around kids and animals because there is no flame or smoke. Please take a moment to check out her website!http://www.scentsy.com/djohnson

Thank You
Mike


----------



## Marguerita

I just started selling a Teaching Kit (all on DVD - eBook and 1 hr & 43 mins of instructional video) on how to teach a certain method of quilting. I wrote the book on the quilting method, I've taught quilting for about 15 years and recently fell in love with video-making & editing 

So, if there are any crafters/quilters looking to make money by teaching an easy quilting method, please check out my site Crazy Shortcut Quilts.

If there is anyone here who wants to chat about making your *own* how-to videos, well, I love chatting about the process. Send me an email and let's compare stories


----------



## rean

I finally got a domain name that I like! My index page is rather large, I will edit and add as I get time.

We have over 8,000 homeschool items available, including Alpha Omega, Bob Jones, Bluestocking, Doorposts, etc.....

http://www.homeschoolforless.net

Items discounted 10% - 30%

We are a single income, Christian homeschooling family, that has been serving the homeschooling community for 5 years.

Homeschool For Less is Mom's way of helping out.

Ordering is easy. Simply email us at [email protected] with a list of items you wish to purchase, and which payment method you would prefer to use. Google Checkout, Paypal, Personal Check, or Money Order. We will then send you an invoice.


----------



## Runningtrails

I am new here but I like this Homesteading forum and the ideas behind it. I am an artist. I work in the city but would love to be able to stay at home on our small farm and work from home. Hubby and I are trying to save to move even further into the countryside to become truly self sufficient.

I paint wildlife and pet portraits. I have a website at www.artbysheryl.com and a new painting just finished this weekend on EBay. Just search EBAY, name and contents for my name: Sheryl Gallant, or EBay username: artbysheryl and you will find it. 

I do a lot of pet portraits this time of year. All I need is a few clear, well lit, close up photographs of your pet with lots of detail. They make great Christmas presents!


----------



## JustGettingBy

I am a Pampered Chef consultant, my very own boss! I had taken a break for a year, I thought it was too time consuming, but I missed it so much that I just came back, and truly, I only put the amount of time into it that I want to. It's a great way for me to get out and meet people with out giving up my homemaker position. It also only costs $65 to sign up and has some great incentives. Any other home based consultants?:lookout:


----------



## FlatlinesUp

I have a small machine and fabrication shop at home that deals primarily with custom paintball gun modifications and creations and if you are remotely interested in paintball as a sport or are considering it for your children, I would like to use this opportunity to invite you to my shop and the associated forum at www.undergroundmodshop.com

If anyone needs any advice for Christmas present, safety etc in relation to paintball, feel free to ask me via PM here or email me at [email protected] (gets backed up a little at times due to volume)

Thanks,
Britt
Flatline's Up!


----------



## featherbottoms

We've just started a new Online Marketplace and just wanted to invite people to put their items for sale there. grFind. We have a Live Talk (you need to have an account and be logged in to use this) and a link to contact us (the Contact grFind button). 

The FAQ has a list of the prices which are based on the number of items listed across all the stores. These prices are very reasonable. With the current pricing you can list up to 25 items free and there are no final value fees or commissions.

Right now we have Books, Kitchen, Real Estate, Trucks, Land, Music, Movies and a few more stores. We will add more as needed. We just need to know what you have and how you want it to show up.

Give us a look. We'd appreciate your feedback.

Debora
grFind
The New Online Marketplace


----------



## turtlewrangler

Hi all. I design quilts and purses and sell the patterns. I also digitize machine embroideries. I'm primarily wholesale but I sell to individuals over the phone. Check out www.mamasgardendesign.com

FYI - all of my embroideries clearly state that, while the designs themselves are copyrighted, you can stitch them out on as many items for sale as you like. So if you have a business making and selling craft items or embroidering items for people you can use my designs to your hearts content.


----------



## katlupe

My new site is ready for business. http://stringbaby.com Added the SSL certificate yesterday and now I can process orders on it. This site is for guitar strings only. My plan is to add more brands of strings as I can. Musicians like to have a choice of brands even though Curt Mangan strings are high quality, excellent strings. I have added to my inventory this month and we are getting more sales, lots of repeat customers and good results on the survey we send out to all customers after they have received their orders. These sales are all on http://www.larrylupole.com/catalog and we will be keeping that site going also. It is in the very top of all the search engine results so don't want to mess with that. StringBaby is coming up in the search engine results already!

katlupe


----------



## Rocktown Gal

I sell home and garden decor, candles, aprons, dish cloths, etc lots of other goodies. At Penny's Mercantile

I am still adding to my store, lots of other people sell the same items, but I am hoping to make a go of it on line. I have been selling these products for a long time at home parties and mail order now trying my hand at ebay.


----------



## kandy

I HAVE 3 STORE WWW.YOURAVON/KANDYRIESER WHICH IAM A REPRESENTATIVE OF THE NEWER LOOK OF AVON. THE SECOND STORE IS dare_ya2008 ON EBAY WHICH I SELL BEAUTY ITEMS AS FRAGRANCE,FASHION,SKIN CARE,MARK,BATH AND BODY AND STOCKING STUFFERS. THE LAST STORE IS WWW.ETSY AND THE STORE NAME IS dareya WHICH I MAKE HAND MADE FASHIONS JEWELRY. THE JEWELRY IS VERY UNQUIE NO SET IS ALIKE SO YOU WOULD OWN YOUR VERY UNQUIE FASHIONS JEWELRY. I MIX THE OLD WITH THE NEW LOOK OF TODAY. STOP BY AND CHECK OUT THE STORES. THANK YOU.


----------



## mamajohnson

I am a marketing executive for an Inc 500 company.
I help people bring eco friendly products into their homes, I can do this either in person, online or over the phone. Please visit my website:
http://kathyjohnson.healthyhometour.com/

I can also help build a home business, with real residual income. Not anything like an MLM or pyramid type scheme. This is a real business that takes dedication and hard work with real results.
http://kathyjohnson.ownanewbusiness.com/index.html

You may fill out your contact information on either website to get started with a healthier home and/or a home business.


----------



## bergere

I own Ink and Brush Creations.

Am an full time multi media Artist located in NW Oregon. 
Spice is the variety of life and I enjoy creating many kinds of Art for people to enjoy.
Am pleased to offer, â Fine Art paintings, Photography, in an variety of subjects and unique Digital Abstract Artâ for private homes and businesses. And Handspun Yarn with Character.

If you are interested in one of my pieces of art but do not see it on a product you would like to buy, Please let me know. Would be more than happy to add it to my shop for you.
I also offer limited editions signed prints and offer custom paintings, please inquire.

Mediums I am Currently working with are, Pen & Ink with a Watercolor Pencil Wash, Watercolor, Graphite, photography and purely Digital Abstract Art.
And Handspun Yarn.

Photographâs taken with my Evolt 510 DSL 

Here is a Link to all my Online shops.
http://www.inkandbrushcreations.com/Online_Stores.html


----------



## VA Susan

Hi, I'm a new member here. I really like this forum. I've found many interesting and helpful topics discussed here. I think it's a great idea to have a place to list home businesses! 
My husband is an artist who works in oils. He paints portraits as well as still lifes. I've been selling cards and some other calligraphy that I designed at local craft shops for many years, but have recently opened an online store on Etsy. So far I only have my note cards listed. The cards are Scripture verses done in calligraphy. 
His site: http://www.billwysor.com
My site: http://www.laurelcreekgallery.etsy.com/


----------



## paintlady

My site is updated now with many new products. www.organicwheatproducts.com


----------



## Rocktown Gal

I am changing things in my store to gear more towards the homesteader. It will take me time to change over, but my newest addition is Old Mountain Cast Iron products...cookware, bacon presses and more.


----------



## OurLilHomestead

My husband & I joined a 37 year old company & are blessed to be independent associates. With in our first week, keeping very part time hours we were able to completely replace my husband's full time income. 

OPPORTUNITY KNOCKS

We offer a business opportunity, and great services such as Identity Theft protection and legal services at a very low cost.


----------



## Nomad

I finally finished the web site today. If you are using AOL or Internet Explorer for your browser the text will appear out of place in some areas and the shopping cart won't work properly either. I'm trying to get some help to remedy the situation.

www.DashellasGallery.com

Thanks for looking,

Nomad


----------



## dharp

We are a small family farm dedicated to living a lifestyle that strengthens the foundations of Family, Community, Integral Health & Wellness, Biblical Principles and Relationships.
We host Classes/Workshops/Group Gatherings/Events.
We sell fresh from the farm products such as: Jersey Cow Milk, Nubian Goat Milk, Honey Whole Wheat Bread, Produce, Flowers, Herbs.
Visit our website at:
http://heritagehomeplace.com/


----------



## Rocktown Gal

I wanted to let you know that I am moving my store from eBay to a new location the new url is store

If you are watching items in my store I will be deleting them off eBay as I move them. So far I have moved the Cast Iron Cookware, bamboo bread and cutting boards and I am in the process of moving garden items.

If you get a moment check out my store and see if you like the layout or if you think it is too loud. 

Thanks
Penny


----------



## Angela

Hi, my name is Angela

I am trying out various ways of making a living from home, so that I can retire early.

I have a website http://infomaniacs.webs.com which has heaps of free ebooks that you can download and put on your own websites if you wish.

I am also a member of SFI which has multiple income streams, I have only been with them a few weeks, but am seeing heaps of potential as my downline grows.
Click on the ad below if you would like more info, or feel free to email me


----------



## katlupe

Hi, I'd like to invite everyone to check out my Bonanzle booth where I am selling used books and various items.


Thank you!

katlupe


----------



## Lone Pine

We are Lone Pine Sustainable Farmstead in Eastern NC. We sell fresh organic produce, pastured pork, pastured chicken, raw Goat Milk, goat milk Cheese, free range eggs, and honey.  We also offer a pollination service, hive rental, and sell premade hives and accessories. 
We allso are a part of a direct sales company. We offer freeze dried and hehydrated foods, emergency prepardness kits, and food rotation systems. The name of the company is Shelf Reliance. We have been supper happy with all of the products that we have purchased thru the company. You can rcv special pricing by sending me your email to add to my customer base. If you are interested in adding to your long term food storage without adding to your grocery budget give me a shout! 

http://www.lonepinefarmstead.com/


----------



## sisterpine

Greetings from the mountain! DH and I design and make natural stone cabinet knobs and pulls as well as "naked pine" coat trees and "wallogs" coat racks. Please visit our website at www.MontanaSticksAndStones.com and enjoy, sisterpine


----------



## meanwhile

The Laughing Teapot is a home based business from NC.

http://www.laughingteapot.com/index.html


----------



## RockstarGraffix

I'm a Graphic Designer who offers affordable prices to allow everyone the chance at a professional look for their hobby or business. I design Business Logos, Farm Logos, Business Identities, Website Graphics, Decals, Business Cards, Clothing, and everything else imaginable.

I have designed several dozens of Farm Logos, Business Logos, Business Cards, Packaging Labels, Banners, and more for members on Backyardchickens.com!

Please visit and join my Facebook group! 
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=122966004403161

Or email me directly at [email protected] and be sure to mention this website to get special pricing!


----------



## mamajohnson

I have recently concentrated my efforts into one area. Please stop by my updated website. We now have expanded our server space - to give our customers more for less money. 
I know funds are tight right now, and am offering unlimited hosting for $4.95 per month.

http://johnsonwebservice.com/

Check the Services page to see all that we offer.
Hope to see you soon!
Kathy J


----------



## BoldViolet

http://aresecig.com/

We mix and sell our own eLiquids with ingredients that are entirely Made in the USA.

We also offer eCigarettes and accessories.


----------



## fastbackpony

Hi My I am an Amsoil Independent Dealer. You can go to our website 

www.synthetics4all.com. Amsoil has a proven market plan, to start making money right away buying at wholesale, and selling at retail. Also sign up commercial accounts, retail on the shelf accounts, or preffered customers, and earn commission. 

This is the PERFECT business for me, as I live out in the country, in a rural ag driven area. Amsoil has Motor Oil, Tractor Oil, Hydraulic Oil, Grease, products for Boats, Quads, Snowmobiles, Motorcycles, Semi's, and Skid Loaders. I would be happy for anyone interested to contact me at [email protected].


----------



## Head Roller

Hello!! My husband and I have owned our own business since 2001. He is an artist (rather famous in the custom motorcycle and rock music industry) and a luthier. I am a graphic artist/art director/editor and have been doing marketing/advertising and PR for over 23 years. We used to have a large studio and a niche advertising firm, but decided to downsize, buy a plot of land and move to rural Colorado in 2006.

Now I run our studio - www.MikeLearn.com - www.LearnGuitars.com - www.LearnAirbrush.com and manage our International online educational business - www.LearnAirbrushSTORE.com and take on small clients as time allows. We also run a small niche magazine and my husband travels Internationally to teach art and design.

The current economy has been a challenge for us since our market lies primarily in the luxury market, but through our common ingenuity and creativity we continue to seek out new markets and put Mike's endless skills in motion!


----------



## Rdy2Go

:banana02:I am a newbie to the forum! Just got introduced to a wonderful business opportunity that is at the heart of homesteading and providing our families with wholesome foods, that contain no MSG and have not been genetically modified! Check it out!

www.food4ourfamily.mysundanceglobal.com 

Get free food through 10-20-2010

Just pay $5.95 S/H


----------



## stormywood

I sell AVON online. You can too!!http://www.youravon.com/jeanninewood


----------



## rean

Updated Website, easy search catalog with pictures and description of homeschool products. Free shipping, and buy 4 items, get a 5th for free!

http://www.homeschoolforless.net


----------



## mamajohnson

November special! Sign up for services and mention Turkey Day (or Gobble like a turkey!) for 15% off SEO!!
You can get just SEO services if you like, or webhosting for $5 a month, or a complete build for your website. For a quote specific to your needs contact us at [email protected]

http://johnsonwebservice.com/


----------



## SurvivalBus

moved


----------



## MollysMom

I'm an Avon Independent Sales Representative. "I'm an Avon Lady." I do person to person selling, and I also have an Avon online store. What's nice about my online Avon store is the fact that you can shop online, in the comfort of your home, in you pajamas, any time of the day or night, 7 days a week. No crowds, no traffic, or long lines. Selling Avon is a great way to make money at home, plus I love the Avon products myself. Skin So Soft is wonderful! 

Visit my Avon online store to learn more about buying or selling Avon: www.youravon.com/blucore.

Barbara


----------



## soapcrone

My husband and I make and sell soap: www.soapcrone.com

I am also interested in talking to folks who may be interested in writing a photographed tutorial ebook. I write and publish such books at Craft e-Revolution. I am working on a book from another author, and I have yet another author under contract. I'm interested in any books you might want to write about homesteading arts, or other crafts. They should be photographed, step-by-step tutorials, however. Please visit the link and email me through there, if you are interested. Thanks!

Amy


----------



## Halfway

I started a blog on hydroponic gardening as requested by some friends and relatives. I then saw the value of using it to capture a sort of "video journal" to complement my own written gardening journal. From there I began receiving requests for "how to" posts and someone suggested using google ads on the page. 

I guess it is not really a business, but a kind of "how to" service. I keep it current and I believe the content really helps speed the learning curve and even spark an interest in a very productive method of growing your own veggies.

The blog has several videos and photos. Feel free to leave questions on the blog or on the youtube video or my youtube channel. http://www.youtube.com/user/misterhalfwaythere1?feature=mhum

Happy New Year's everyone!!

http://frugalhydroponics.blogspot.com/


----------



## sisterpine

Thought it was time for an update! I design and produce river and semi precious stone cabinet knobs and pulls. I also design natural stone jewelry and rosaries and will soon be making boho skirts as well! Please visit my site at www.montanasticksandstones.com


----------



## EarlsNan

I recently started selling Dove chocolate through Dove Chocolate Discoveries. I'll also be doing occasional candy making workshops. Great product! http://www.dove-chocolate-discoveries.com/sites/nancyhelton/my-business


----------



## Ashley B.

Iâm a Tupperware Consultant now, here is my website if anyone wants to order, www.my.tupperware.com/ashleyb88 . 

Tupperware is having a save 40% or more sale on Modular Mates,& save 40% on Online Exclusive CrystalWave Large Set, & save up to 45% on Monthly Specials.

Iâm goin to have a grand opening party for my Tupperware Business soon, weâre trying to figure out what day & time to have it, far as I know itâll be on a Saturday evening.

*If anyone wants to host a party, sell, or buy Tupperware. Just let me know, you can also go to my website, to request to host a party at your home or online party, & learn about selling Tupperware, I can give you info on selling too.*



Blessings!
Ashley B.


----------



## Ashley B.

If any you is on Facebook, I have a new page up for my Tupperware Business at : Tupperware Consultant- TN . Look forward to seeing you on there!

Have a great day!

Ashley


----------



## Snemelka

Foodstorageplanner.com

The #1 Food Storage and Emergency Preparedness Inventorying, Planning, Rotating, Budgeting Software. 

$10 off with coupon hstdrabbit


----------



## Hop-Scotch Bunn

My wife & I work from home selling candles. There is nothing like a candle burning during dinner with that someone special or simply to calm the nerves after a hard days work. 

Please, if your interested, then come check out our website at:

www.sweetaromas4you.scent-team.com 

or email us at:

[email protected]


----------



## julieq

Our second home based business is Quicksilver Farms Nigerian Dwarf Dairy Goats.


----------



## therunbunch

Thought I'd toss out a plug here for myself. If you shop on my eRepresentative site you can now checkout with Paypal!! I LOVE this! I sold a few years ago and I'm just shocked at all the new products they have come out with since then! I just bought some Hannah Montana shampoo & shower gel for my daughter, she's going to love that! Anyhow, I'm excited. Please take a peek at my site and even if you don't want to buy anything you can register. That way I can send you special pricing and such every now and again! Thanks for letting me say all that!


----------



## tankpa

I work as an independent Energy Broker in the commercial energy industry.... Sounds fancy doesn't it. It is pretty decent money (you get what you put into it) and there is NO startup cost at all. We are always looking for people to join us. Message me if you want more information.


----------



## Aimee

I am a distributor for XFT (Xtreme Fuel Treatment) My website is www.Aimee.GoXFT.com

It REALLY does help you save money on fuel. It costs $4 for the fuel treatment and you get $10 worth more fuel out of it. Please go to my website to see more information.

Thanks for looking!
Aimee


----------



## frontiergal

This business fits right into the homesteaders lifestyle. It is emergency preparedness and foods. Please check out my site and if you are interested you can also have this business from your home. 


http://www.shelfreliance.com/HeidiEngan


----------



## hiddensprings

I sell Goat's Milk Soap and Lotion from my herd of Nubians. We also offer classes and workshops on our farm for people wanting to learn more about farming. We offer classes like:
Raising Chickens
Raising Goats
Soap Making
Canning
Having Your Own Herb Garden

The classes are a great way to bring extra income to the farm. We sell out! 
www.hiddenspringsfarms.com


----------



## amandak

Hi everyone, my name is Amanda and I just started a site, http://sharesteading.org. For the next month I'm looking for site testers, as well as some people wanting to advertise their current site on its national and state directories. 

I started sharesteading.org to unite and promote communities of homesteaders, small businesses, CSAs, artisans, crafts/tradespeople, etc. in an effort to make it easier to support one's local economy. 

If you are interested in a site, they are Wordpress CMS driven, with premium themes from elegantthemes.com, and premium plug-ins from WPMUdev.org, and there are also social networking features included right inside the user dashboard so you can friend people, message people, create and join communities, use avatars, etc. Also, your site would be completely yours, with monetization capabilities, have a store, newspaper, real estate site, personal blog, whatever you need. Every member also gets a free listing in the national directory and their state's directory. I am preparing to launch sharesteading, but before I do, I need to have a bunch of testers, to make sure things function correctly and to fill up the member directory a bit. 

If you would like your own site, (Absolutely free forever) please take the following steps:

1. Go to http://sharesteading.org and check it out 
2. Fill out the form on the "Become a Site Tester" page.
3. Click on Join Today! and in the invite code box enter ABC123. Go to your email and login to start creating your site!
4. Spread the word because I'm giving away sites from now through May 31st!

If you'd like to advertise your current site with us for free, please email me: [email protected] and I'll work with you to get your listing up. Thanks everyone, and I hope to hear from you! 

Amanda


----------



## amandak

FREE - Site Testers Needed
Hi everyone, my name is Amanda and I just started a site, http://sharesteading.org. For the next month I'm looking for site testers, as well as some people wanting to advertise their current site on its national and state directories.

I started sharesteading.org to unite and promote communities of homesteaders, small businesses, CSAs, artisans, crafts/tradespeople, etc. in an effort to make it easier to support one's local economy.

If you are interested in a site, they are Wordpress CMS driven, with premium themes from elegantthemes.com, and premium plug-ins from WPMUdev.org, and there are also social networking features included right inside the user dashboard so you can friend people, message people, create and join communities, use avatars, etc. Also, your site would be completely yours, with monetization capabilities, have a store, newspaper, real estate site, personal blog, whatever you need. Every member also gets a free listing in the national directory and their state's directory. I am preparing to launch sharesteading, but before I do, I need to have a bunch of testers, to make sure things function correctly and to fill up the member directory a bit.

If you would like your own site, (Absolutely free forever) please take the following steps:

1. Go to http://sharesteading.org and check it out
2. Fill out the form on the "Become a Site Tester" page.
3. Click on Join Today! and in the invite code box enter ABC123. Go to your email and login to start creating your site!
4. Spread the word because I'm giving away sites from now through May 31st!

If you'd like to advertise your current site with us for free, please email me: [email protected] and I'll work with you to get your listing up. Thanks everyone, and I hope to hear from you!

Amanda


----------



## amandak

Sorry about the double posting- I didn't mean for that to happen and I can't delete or edit those either. 

Anyway, that info is out-dated already anyway. If you would like a blog you can go directly to the site and register, or if you'd like to list your business on the site, you can email me the following information:

Business/Farm name:
Owner Name:
City/State:
Email (if desired)
Products:
Description:
Link to your website:

Thanks  Again, I'm sorry for the irritating posts!


----------



## Cindy in KY

I have been busy, I do just about everything including the homestead, but I love it. I was one of the original 100 here when it was CountrySide forum. I still can not believe how large Homesteading Today is now. Wow.

I have been creating and hosting websites since 1998, Frontpage, ASP Websites, Blog sites, Facebook goodies and Fan Pages, Twitter aps, Wordpress including the new MyMag and SnapShot themes and more. I have both Windows and Linux Hosting accounts. I do Farm sites, Charity Sites, Horse sites, Dog sites and others.

I have had tons of Free Wallpapers on the web since the beginning also, love that. I love photography and computer graphics. I have been busy creating graphics for T-Shirt and apparel design for quite a few years, I am very experienced in Print on Demand shops. I have built a LOT of shops online that sell my designs and I do designs for others too. Always has been only Family Friendly stuff.

I have quite a few examples on my page here. Click around and check them out.

Website Design and Hosting

---------------------

We milk our Jersey cow twice a day, yum, grow a large organic garden, have chickens, rabbits, riding mares and miniature horses. I make cheese, butter, want to learn cottage cheese and sour cream, yum, We raise and process our own beef steers, heat our farmhouse with a big wood cook stove only. I do sell some flowers and trees from time to time. We feed all the birds for miles around, we get huge loads of bread for all the critters. 

Cindy ---> :typomat:


----------



## RockstarGraffix

Homesteading Today Special Offer: $100 for your custom Farm Logo, or Business logo. Email me at [email protected] and mention this website for this special pricing.

Join me on Facebook!
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=122966004403161


----------



## ozarks momma

HI!
Would you like to eliminate your out of pocket expense on gasoline and
groceries?

Check out our business

www.mpbtoday.com/goldrush51

This is really working well for us.


----------



## Ravenlost

Just started a blog (link in my signature below) and I sell items on ebay as Lostlenore. Check out my blog, click on a link and help me earn a teensy bit of money! Thanks!


----------



## gottahaveagoat

Full Service Authorized Travel Agent. www.yourassistant4travel.com Can meet and almost always beat anyones price. Cruise for less than $260 a person....


----------



## tarts

I am pleased to introduce you to my homemade candle tarts. I began the company based on two things, I was tired of paying too much for tarts and they were not highly scented. Please try some tarts today and enjoy the long lasting aroma. 


www.downonthefarmcandles.com


----------



## Nomad

I am giving Zazzle a try. I have thousands of pictures from Gettysburg, so I thought I'd do some postcards, magnets and posters. I'm pretty slow, but I'll be adding more as time goes on.

http://www.zazzle.com/cards_by_wilde

Nomad


----------



## Sweetened

I have a budding Watkins home based business. Products include their famous vanilla and petrocarb, all the way to their new 95% natural/organic home cleaning products and body care. Send me a message if you're looking for something like this or have questions about the opportunity!


----------



## Malamute

This is a portable cabin I built in my back yard. It's designed to be set on any type site from a gravel pad, to concrete piers, crawl space or small basement. Construction is standard for full size homes, this is not a finished yard shed. Walls are 2x6, 16" on center, sheathed with 7/16 OSB, tyvek wrapped, and sided with log siding. Roof sheathing is 5/8 plywood (not OSB), rafters are 2x8, live vented, ridge is 4x12 laminated. Floor joists are 2x10, 16" on center, doubled at the ends and 1/3 points, all built on 6x10 skids. It can be transported on a flatbed trailer, and set up on the buyers site. All electric is with 12-2 wire, and done by licensed electrical contractor, plumbing is also done by licensed plumbing contractor. Heat is by propane wall furnace with a millivolt thermostat, so it functions even without electricity. Kitchen cabinets are made custom made from Blue Stain pine, in hutch style. Counter tops are all 38" high, 2" higher than average to help alleviate the back pain common to many people when using average height counter tops. Cabin is 12x20, (240 sq ft) with a 6 foot porch, total length of cabin and porch is 26 feet, not counting roof overhangs.

Bathroom has 36" shower, sink, toilet, water heater (40 gal), small storage area. If the cabin was set up on a crawl space or basement, the water heater space could be converted to a closet.

Interior has log siding on exterior walls, dividing walls are Blue Stain pine tongue and groove. 6 panel knotty pine bathroom door as a pocket door.

This would make a nice summer or weekend place for one or two people, a starter place while building a home, fishing or hunting camp, or guest house/bunk house. It can be added on to easily to expand living space. Fully plumbed, wired, etc, just set on your site, and hook up utilities and septic. Priced at $32k, transport not included. Would prefer to sell in general area, to help facilitate setup and transport. Am in the northwest Wy area.










Kitchen area, shows sink and stove,










More pictures,

http://s612.photobucket.com/albums/tt203/ShiningMountainCabins/

PM me for more info.


----------



## Jeffery

Hi, my on-line store, Jeffery's Junction, sells a nice variety of older collectibles such as art pottery, vintage glass, brass & silver, and Vinyl LP records. We also have a good selection of holiday and seasonal gift items. We have been selling on-line for nearly three years and are honored with a Google 5-star rating and 100% positive feedback. Please visit our web site at the link below.

http://www.jefferysjunction.ecrater.com/

Jeffery


----------



## greywolfsonet

If you have time, I hope you'll drop by!

*Mary Talks With Horses*
Riding Lessons, Training, Judging, Clinics
http://www.marytalkswithhorses.com

*Handcrafted on Mary's Prairie*
Farm Store
http://www.marytalkswithhorses.com/farm-store.html
Farmer's Market
http://www.marytalkswithhorses.com/farmers-market-productsdelivery-infoschedules.html

*Remember to Remember: Lemurian Messages*
http://www.remembertoremember.org


----------



## craftyfarmgirl

I grow , cure and paint gourds of different varieties. My son ties flies for fishing and makes some pretty earrings. Also we have some old bottles and things we find near our property. Our little site is on Etsy at 

http://www.etsy.com/shop/OrchardGift


----------



## Reizende

I work as an independent business owner with Ameriplan. The company markets discount health programs, free legal services, dental programs, roadside assistance, discount shopping and more. The way that my recruiter has set up the business a lot of people have made money very quickly just e-mailing folks about our business or our health programs. Ameriplan has a top rating with the Better Business Bureau and have been in business over 20 years. This job can be done entirely from your computer and you won't need to make any phone calls if you don't want to.

e-mail me for more info at: [email protected] or visit my website to send me your contact info. I will e-mail you with information on how to get started.


----------



## Irish

My hubby and I have a small business where we buy, sell and upcycle items. As of now, our website is current. Also, we are on Pinterest, Facebook and Twitter, although I can't seem to get the Twitter stream right. 

Please like our FB page and visit our website! Thank you!!


----------



## julieq

Love that plant stand Irish! I liked your FB page and look forward to the updates. Best of luck!


----------



## Traveller-Gal

I make really simple Goat's Milk Soaps. I do offer by the single bar, but dont sell them that way on etsy. PM me for price and shipping if just one (shipping is cheaper for you if you buy 4 or more).

Turquoise Mountain Soaps by TurquoiseMntSoaps on Etsy is my shop address. More items besides soaps, plus fall/christmas scents coming soon!

I am also more than willing to barter for needed items, that is just not an option at the ETSY site, please pm me about that as well. ^_^ New scents are always in the works, and I am very open to ideas and suggestions.


----------



## SueInMichigan

It's been nearly 2 years since the commercial printing firm I worked for for 2+ decades went bust, and since then I've been doing graphic design and illustration from home. 


Business Cards/Letterheads/Envelope Design
Logos for your home business
Label design for food or cosmetic products (soaps and suchlike)
Wine and beverage labels
Book design and illustration
Some web design and web ads
Brochures and promotional materials

Competitive rates and always open to barter! My web site is:Sudekum Design

Thank you for reading! :hobbyhors


----------



## Rocktown Gal

I recently started with Melaleuca.

No Investment.
No inventory.
No selling, stocking or delivering product.
No complicated paperwork.
No collecting money or handling orders.

Special sign up of $1 till March 20th

You can visit my website for more information or to contact me.


----------



## Pigeon Lady

Hi, I recently opened an Etsy shop selling my hand carved rubber stamps. Thought I would post here in case anyone is into journalling, stamping, scrapbooking. Still have a lot to upload but it's getting there. 

Ikki-Pokki Rubber Stamps Etsy


Feed back's appreciated. Thank you!

Pauline


----------



## Pigeon Lady

http://www.etsy.com/shop/IkkiPokki?ref=seller_info


----------



## Pigeon Lady

Hi I just opened a shop on Etsy, selling my hand carved rubber stamps. Just thought I would post here in case anyone is into journalling, stamping or scrapbooking.

The shop is Ikki-Pokki Rubber Stamps

Feed back is appreciated. Thanks for looking!

Mods please delete the two above posts. I thought I was editing and ended up posting!


Pauline


----------



## Shayanna

My husband and I are getting started. I'm looking to get more into blogging for money, and crafts, selling some milk shares, flipping calves, and selling extra veggies from the garden. We aren't doing anything too fancy, just trying to cushion the budget. I just made my new website (below) and it is getting improved every day. I might sell some crafts/paintings and stuff, but I just don't know where to begin. Any advice is appreciated. Also I am working on some short stories that I would like to sell on Amazon in the future. But--I work full time as a medical assistant an hour away from home, I have a 5 month old baby girl, 3 goats, 2 calves, and a dog, So I do the other stuff when I can.


----------



## Shayanna

i was just informed my link is messed up. so until i can get to a real computer, the website is www.mcnuttvalley.webs.com


----------



## julieq

Looking back, I think I added one home based business and not the other one. 

http://www.qsfdairygoats.com

Our other home based business brings in the cash right now, while we build our nigerian dwarf goat herd, which is what we really love!


----------



## FarmChix

Hubs does some blacksmithing and I do longarm quilting. We have an online website where we sell fabric and quilting supplies. We are looking forward to working the local farmer's markets.....


----------



## Rocktown Gal

Adding the link to my business facebook page...

https://www.facebook.com/pages/At-Home-with-your-Wellness-Coach/306657789453273


----------



## MollysMom

I have a Etsy shop, it has an eclectic mix of my craft passions. I just listed a rustic mountain painting today. My shop: http://www.etsy.com/shop/barbaralucore


----------



## SkeeterBlue

I am a USDA licensed sugar glider breeder.

www.HighlandSugarGliders.com


----------



## HappyYooper

I set up a facebook account to sell Wild bird supplies, home, lawn & garden supplies and many more items. I will be adding more to it tonight or tomorrow morning. You can visit my page at: http://www.facebook.com/paulakay.holmes.98 Feel free to add me!


----------



## HappyYooper

HappyYooper said:


> I set up a facebook account to sell Wild bird supplies, home, lawn & garden supplies and many more items. I will be adding more to it tonight or tomorrow morning. You can visit my page at: http://www.facebook.com/tweettreatsforbirds
> Sorry, the other link wasn't working...


----------



## Whistle Pig

Hi Ya'll,

We're a small scale farm located in middle TN just south of Nashville and are transitioning from hobby to full time starting in early 2014. We have a blog and facebook page and will be offering various farm products and services as we gear up. Check us out and give us a holler if you're ever in the area!

Blog: http://www.whistlepighollow.com

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/WhistlePigHollow


----------



## Rowenna7

I recently began selling jewelry and hair accessories from Paparazzi. I have been doing this for less than a month and am already seeing a great deal of success, largely due to the price point of only $5 and the fact that the items are super cute and great quality for the price. It is an awesome company with tons of resources. You can sign on as a Rep for as little as $40!
Http://www.paparazziaccessories.com/17717


----------



## Joyfullyplain

Greetings everyone! 

I have an Etsy shop where I'm offering my handmade baby bibs, aprons, stethoscope covers and more! My family and Friends use the things I make so we trust the quality and workmanship. In the future I may take custom orders as well. My goal is for my business to replace my work away from home job, so I can be home with my children. 

I would love to receive any feedback about my products. I will answer all enquiries. Thank you for taking the time to browse my shop! God Bless!

http://www.etsy.com/shop/KWRosasCreations

~Kelly R.


----------



## HappyYooper

I just recently started selling "At Home" products! The company has wonderful products such as Stone Ridge Spatterwear, Vintagewear, outdoor living, tabletop decor and so much more! We're running summer specials with great prices and Christmas in July! My website is: http://pksthesimplelifeathome.athome.com/ and you can also find me on facebook at: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Get-...cts-with-Paula-Holmes/1397104183838453?ref=hl Feel free to add me if you like!


----------



## Scraprageous

I have an Etsy shop to sell my recycled feed bags. 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/Scraprageous

My web site also lists some of the bags and other items we make/sell as well http://www.scraprageous.com/ Note: it is undergoing some changes right now - hopefully all will be completed soon!


----------



## MichaelZ

I help do-it-yourselfers with their drywall repair, taping, and finishing. My tutorials and videos are written for the person that has never taped or finished drywall before.
http://www.drywallinfo.com


----------



## Ashley B.

I'm a ACE Distributor
www.sabaforlife.com/01143207N


----------



## hmsteader71

I had my Etsy shop opened but removed everything as I wasn't selling. However, my sister is coming in with me and we are getting ready to reopen it. I will post the link as soon as we do.
Here's the link to our Facebook page showing what we make & the page also has a price list of what I personally make.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/L-G-Creations/123513757695674?id=123513757695674&sk=photos_stream


----------



## northeastcallin

Lucy (my fiancÃ©) has started an etsy shop for hand dying silk. Currently she has wall hangings or tapestries, scarves are on their way. Other pieces such as clothing as well. Custom designs and pieces made to order. Thanks for your support!

http://www.etsy.com/shop/LucysTieDyes?ref=si_shop


----------



## Esprit

I sell Z scale (1:220) model trains. Our company is
Small Wonder-Z and our website is www.smallwonder-z.com

To give you an idea how small Z scale is, here are some Z scale folks sitting on a Canadian penny (which is the same size as a U.S Penny)










This is a simple 2 X 3 layout I take to shows:










Some up close shots of the layout:




























Camping by the river:









I hope that buck stays clear of the tracks!









Todd


----------



## Rocktown Gal

I have found a great new business that I wanted to share with you. It's called Jewelry In Candles. Inside each candle is a piece of jewelry...you can also pick the type of jewelry you want. Necklace, earrings or ring (pick size 6 - 9).

If you would like to know more about this new ground floor opportunity contact me or visit my website


----------



## motdaugrnds

Created a small shop where I'm selling off estate jewelry, some construction-type toys from years back and odds and ends of other things. Can view all at http://motdaugrnds.com/farmsales


----------



## hmsteader71

Ok, we got our Etsy shop open now. Here's the link.
https://www.etsy.com/shop/LandGCreations


----------



## Kevo

I am trying to build a portfolio of niche websites. I hope to be able to work from home someday!

Here is my first site I built. It is all about sushi!

http://sushirollrecipes.net


----------



## furholler

I can't remember if I posted these before or not, so here they are again. I am the village wood carver, specializing in a style called chip carving. My wife blends and sells organic herbal teas/Tisane. Check us out.

https://www.facebook.com/whitcombmanor

https://www.etsy.com/shop/WhitcombManor


----------



## PerhamMN

I started a blog and would appreciate it if you all gave it a like on facebook!
www.facebook.com/debtfreehomestead
www.debtfreehomestead.com


----------



## angmont

I am a distributor for a company called Scent-Sations. I sell natural wax candles, melts and anti-aging products. All products are American made. I can also help organizations earn money through fundraisers. 

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Itmakesscents2

Website: http://www.makes-scents.scent-team.com/index.php


----------



## dixiemaiden

I am a Lilla Rose independent Consultant. Lilla Rose sells beautiful, high quality hair jewelry. The flexi clip is strong, flexible and works in all hair types. It comes in many fun and beautiful designs as well! 

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/lillarosemeganandersland

Website: http://www.lillarose.biz/meganandersland


----------



## earthymomma

I sell a variety of handmade, repurposed, and refinished items
 check it out at www.facebook.com/theearthyemporium or on Instagram #theearthyemporium


----------



## HappyYooper

I have a small business I run out of my home. I sell mostly wild bird feeding supplies but I also carry lawn, garden, home decor & a variety of items for children. I am having an online party right now until the 9th of June.
Here is my info:
I have planned another online party for our fine feathered friends! I have added many more items for your lawn & garden, home decor, the kiddo's & western themed items taste! I will continue to add so keep a watch for whats to come!!
The party will run from May 6, 2014 until June 9, 2014
For those who order locally(I will go as far as Gladstone, Marquette, Crystal Falls, such as that) I will deliver(no charge) those out of the area I can ship. I will make sure you get the lowest shipping rate and if this will be a gift I will enclose a card at no charge!
I accept Paypal, checks or cash. If you are looking for something paticular that you do not see on my pages, please let me know..chances are I will have it!

If you have any questions please ask away!

You can see the items I have for sale at: https://www.facebook.com/paulastweettreatsforthebirds/

I hope you enjoy your visit!


----------



## Murramarang

We are somewhere between homesteaders and hobby farmers....and know lots of other folks are in the same place.

So we decided we would reach out and share what we do with others....come look (and even follow us) ..

www.almostafarmer.com


----------



## hmsteader71

Here is the facebook page my sister created for her wholesale craft business. We both run it and for anyone who does crafts she has very good prices.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/lngwholesale/?fref=ts


----------



## myheartwalking

I make organic body products like sunscreens, bug repellents, lip balm, lotions, etc. I'm just getting started but I'm adding new things all the time and I've had good response!

www.etsy.com/shop/HearttoHomeOrganics


----------



## julieq

We're new distributors for 1ViZN. Weight loss and immune system building, dear hubby and I are not only losing weight, we feel healthier than we have in decades. His blood pressure is down and he's quickly getting off all his meds. My allergies and asthma have cleared. Awesome products!

http://juliequilligan.go1vizn.com/


----------



## DanyellL

I have an antique booth at Cherry Hill at the Mill in Monroe, GA. Booth #230. We also advertise and show our pieces on facebook at www.facebook.com/LDesignsDecor

We repurpose furniture, refinish and build new pieces!


----------



## jhuebner

...more life travels in last year & a half, have distracted me from hanging out here. Hopefully things are less crazy, no more normal.

I still have my Giant and French Angora Rabbits. I'm blending, & carding & spinning, since my studio is what I do now. 

Hey all! You have to come to Iowa & visit! 

JLH


----------



## pwhisler

I'm working on:

http://www.indoorgardeninghelp.com

and

http://www.homestead-family.com


----------



## twogether

Dear Homesteading Friends,

It is great to see so many people finding ways to keep their homesteading dreams alive! My wife and I are delighted to benefit from the high quality essential oils that we receive from Young Living. I look forward to doing a separate post on the benefits that we have been receiving, but for now please consider viewing my wife's blog at:

http://www.delightfullearning.net/p/id-love-to-share-my-favorite-essential.html



Young Living is a great place to buy your essential oils and through the link above you can purchase them at wholesale prices. Furthermore, you have the choice as to whether or not you want to grow your business with an item that enhances your life and that brings some funds for your homestead or to simply use the oils as you need them.

Feel free to reply to this post or pm me with any questions.

Thanks,

Luke


----------



## Show-Me-Stater

http://www.gunslideguy.com is a new gig that a buddy of mine and me started up about a month ago after doing local Cerakote gun coating jobs for a while and seeing how the demand stayed steady and the repeat customer rate was high. We don't have an FFL so we're restricting it to gun slides only via the website. It's taking off rather nicely! I'm hopeful that it'll grow to become enough of an income producer that I can stop working at having so many separate income streams because none of them are quiiiite enough by themselves

We're on Facebook also, of course. Seems almost like a necessity these days http://www.facebook.com/gunslideguy


----------



## Homesteader1

I market on-line have for years it's how I paid for my homestead. Love it.


----------



## OnlyMe

Whether you're a collector or simply love to stay organized, we may have some goodies to make it easier to preserve your memories, membership cards, or newspaper clippings. I always lamented, "Good Grief, what a mess" and from there this site was born. 

Visit us at www.goodgriefgoodies.com 
My favorite items are the hard plastics listed under Collecting Supplies - they are great to prevent losing small pieces of paper and I've created a little file system with them in an old floppy disk holder. 

I'd greatly appreciate any ideas on how I may be able to market the site or other areas of need that it may fulfill. Thank you so much.


----------



## BlackRain75

Turn your spot sprayer into a broadcast sprayer with "Black Rain" All Brass, Lifetime Warranty! ATV and UTV Models. $49.99 FREE SHIPPING! www.Boomless-Sprayer.com


----------



## victormachine

we are a company of exporting,we export pellet mill for making animal feed pellets and wood pellets and manure pellets and fertilizer pellets.if you interested,pls find more http://victormachinez.com/


----------



## truthseeker2015

This is not my co. but this co. sells a tutorial that explains how to get free used batteries and sell them for a profit or just refurbish your own like I did. It works on all batteries like cell, laptop, car, golf cart etc. You could make a home business out of doing this
I am a woman and have no handyman skills per say and the techniques were easy to implement. I don't know if its easy or not to resell the batteries once you refurbish them because I didn't try this myself. The man that sells the guide supposedly makes a 6 figure income reselling the used batteries from home but I can't vouch for this. Here is the link to the guide if interested. http://bit.do/brH9g


----------



## grandma12703

Besides our farm and because of our farm I am selling Mary Kay. I am not a make-up wearer but through these past few winters I have noticed my skin changing (I am also getting older) and nothing seemed to work. Our daughter sells MK and encouraged me to try some of their skincare products. I fell in love with the timewise line. I use the age fighting moisturizer in the morning and the nightime extra emolient night cream. My skin hasn't felt this good in years. I also love the satin hands lotion and the suncare line. 

Of course I invite you to try the awesome line of makeup as well and if I need to get all fancied up (not often at all) I will put on a little color and I love the colors and feel of the MK makup. 

www.marykay.com/dshafer5

I also need to mention that my husband loves the mens line. He uses the shave gel and aftershave. They smell really clean and we both love them. He's kind of a manly man (LOL) so I couldn't get him to use the moisturizing lotion but he really is glad he has switched to this shave gel and the aftershave. 

Please sign up and you will get notices of specials and new products. I am very low key sales. I am not a high pressure saleswoman but do sell MK because I truly love the products. 

Be sure and go check out my website. The products are 100% guaranteed. Check out the discounts and free shipping that I offer on my independent MK consultant page. Shop from home, pay from home and get it delivered directly to your door. 

If you would like a sample of satin hands regular or peach just send me a message with your address and I will get one out to you. 

I think you will love these products as much as I do. Don't forget both men and womens fragrances. They smell fantastic.


----------



## Jen_Jen

Hi, all.

I'm an artist/crafter, a photographer, a writer/editor, a vintage/antiques seller, a seller of other goods, and a virtual assistant. My goal is to never have to go back to the corporate work place full time. I DO look for part time jobs from time to time to supplement my business, but I'm all about working for myself.

Find info at https://www.facebook.com/thesageassistant and https://www.facebook.com/jlynnpro.

Jen M, WV


----------



## NataleeKW

I just recently relocated to Indiana and quit my full time job to focus on selling my handmade wares. I make soap, candles, bath salts, body scrubs, and crochet items. You can find my products at www.blackwillowsoaps.etsy.com


----------



## Martlet

Tagged so I can go back through later and see if I can support any of your businesses.


----------



## chaossmurf

bou


NataleeKW said:


> I just recently relocated to Indiana and quit my full time job to focus on selling my handmade wares. I make soap, candles, bath salts, body scrubs, and crochet items. You can find my products at www.blackwillowsoaps.etsy.com


bought 4 of her soaps and truly loved them , cost more than ive ever spent on soap --but then again im a safeguard user


----------



## Move To Solar Today

Melissa said:


> You can post about your business or service in this thread. Please try to keep the information current. If you need to change anything in the future, let me know.


I am an independent solar energy marketer and I also own an online store that is making me some income after about 2 years.
My solar marketing is "Move To Solar Today" www.movetosolartoday.com Anyone needing more information or a quote can submit information here http://movetosolartoday.com/get-solar-now/
Chris


----------



## frontiergal

I am looking for 4 people interested in MLM/ direct sales who are serious about wanting to work for a better life. This company has 8 ways to pay out and you do not have to stock product. You do need to work and be willing to put yourself out there. The income depends on you and how much you want to work to earn. No guarantees but this company is a year old and offers a chance for you to own your own business without big up front cost. $20.00 gets you in but remember it takes money to make money. No phoney baloney garbage. The Ceo's are super awesome people and are wanting everyone to succeed. Follow the link check out the info. And decide if you really want to have a business of your own. If it sounds like something your interested in let's get started. This link is the parent company http://ltl.is/ZUSuy This next link is the second company you will get for signing up...two companies one set of Ceo's and amazing products. http://ltl.is/REBmJ 
Thank you for your time.


----------



## Robert

Hello everyone, 
For those of you who like E-books, Breadstone Publishing is now launching into Enhanced E-books. With magazine-quality images, clickable links, videos, and more. Take a look at the sample to learn more. Our goal is to get away from the Deep state publishers like Amazon and support.








Enhanced E-books » Breadstone Publishing






breadstonepublishing.com


----------

